# Pearl Bubble Coral



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Today while i was at my LFS i seen a Pearl Bubble coral...A real stunner. Came home and started doing a bit of research on it...So far ive read mixed reactions...some say easy...some say difficult. Anyone have this coral that can offer me first hand knowledge? 

Thanx
Arlene


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

we have a pink bubble at the store with just pc's, seems to be doing fine... just watch out for those sweeper tenticles at night, you probably need at least an inch halo around the bubble coral to prevent stinging.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Thanx...Yeah i did read you have to give them sweeper space. Beautiful coral though.


----------

